# Suche Dokumentation für KUKA IR360 KRC32



## stefanos (23 August 2009)

Hallo 

 My name is Marcin. I have got a 3 used KUKA Robots IR360 with KRC32 but I  don't have documentation. 
 Could You help me?


----------



## IBFS (24 August 2009)

stefanos schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> My name is Marcin. I have got a 3 used KUKA Robots IR360 with KRC32 but I don't have documentation.
> Could You help me?


 
The : http://www.roboterforum.de

is maybe a better place for you to ask.
Here are more the PLC crowd.

Did'nt you ask KUKA direcly what did they say?
As far as I know it is not easy to get such things as PDF-Files.

Frank


----------

